# Fios Fax Problems



## nearfall78 (May 23, 2009)

Hi.

I switched from ComCast triple play (VOIP) to FIOS triple play. On Comcast I had 2 separate phone lines one of which was for fax. The fax machine worked fine (HP Officejet 7130). When I switched to FIOS I kept my numbers but the second line just rings on the main line with a distinctive ring (2 rings). The fax is set to pick up the distinctive ring immediately. Everything works fine sending a fax. Receiving a fax is a problem. My fax recognizes the double ring right away and attempts to connect. After about 40 seconds it drops the connection. I've tried using WinFax on my notebook and desktop but I get the same results. I confirmed the fax works by taking it to work. The verizon techs have been to my house and confirm the signal strength is good to the fax machine. They seem to have limited knowledge about fax services or technology though. Any ideas?


----------



## mhann0324 (May 29, 2009)

I had the exact same problem with my Officeject 7310. I used to have a separate line for the fax machine. I recently got fios and disconnected my fax line. I figured I could just plug it into the fios line when I wanted to use it...no such luck. I doesn't work. Have you attempted to get in touch with HP? Please let me know if you find anything out and I will do the same. Thanks!


----------



## nearfall78 (May 23, 2009)

I have spent so much time on this it is ridiculous. I've talked to so many FIOS people who are clueless and even had a tech out. I've spent a lot of time tryingg to research the issue and it seems the VOIP is the issue. At this point I seem to be able to send but not receive. So I'm going to sign up for Packetel online fax service at $3.95 / month, ditch the distinctive ring number which saves me $5 per month and send faxes on my home number if I need to send something out. 

Other FIOS services have been good but I have been disappointed with the verizon support. Very tedious and lack knowledge about their products. 

As far as HP I could not get winfax to work either so I might as well call Microsoft too. Actually I think I'll just move on. the Packetel solution is much better anyhow since I get the fax in PDF form on my PC.

Let me know if you ever figure it out.


----------

